# RV Friendly European Campsites



## 97943 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,
just wondering if anyone knows of a list/guide of campsites in France/Spain/Europe that are RV friendly for 30ft + american RV's. We are heading off soon and have got the Alan Rodgers guide etc but was just wondering if there are any publications specifically tailored to using ARV's in Europe. Ive had a look at the Aires list and Stellplatz lists which are great, but we will mostly be doing campsites.

Thanks for any help folks
Cheers
J


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

I don't know of any such book but there are RV friendly sites listed in the data base. 
I was wondering why you won't be using aires and stelplatz, we used them exclusively on our last 3 week trip through France and Germany and had no problems with our 36 ft RV.


----------



## 97943 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Scotjimland,
we will be using aires and stellplatz as much as possible, but we are planning to go for at least 6 months so will be looking for as many RV friendly sites as possible. Also we've not done this before so we no matter how much research we do, its no substitute for getting out and doing it. Ive read loads of posts about wild camping and we may do that here and there but are not 100% sure about how it is treated around Europe. Judging by the posts, some seem to say its OK here and there the odd night, others say dont do it if you can help it and others say they love it and thats the only way they take the RV. 
I suppose the best way to do it is pick the location we want to go to and start phoning to see who can accommodate. It would be handy if there was a definitive guide to RV friendly camps around Europe (similar to the big pitch guide for the UK), I was just really wondering if anyone on this forum knew if such a thing existed.
Cheers
J


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi J

We are going fulltime later this year and have started to mark RV suitable sites on our Route 66 map of Europe. Sadly I don't think there is such a book but it would make a nice project .. 
There are some of then here that have been recommended: www.rvfulltiming.com

Best of luck, if you find a publication let me know.. 

Cheers

Jim


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Unfortunately there is no such book. I think it is because of the definition of RV friendly. To us ( 35 ft RV ) It means ' can we get on ' To others it means hardstanding, waste disposal, city water, other RV ers, only English, Sky TV. Except for July and August you should not have too many problems. The most major problem is not pitch size but trees. You will find that sites are the main topic of conversation when you get away. Only today someone has told me that should we go ( or we should go ) to a particular site in France, there is a light switch on the wall on the left in the toilet block . WOW! We are currently in Nantes. It is absolutely lovely , but that is for us, others might hate it.
Our bible is the CARAVAN CLUB book. Once you learn to use it you can usually tell if it is OK . 
Have a good trip. John julie sam daisy


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

We are about to head off for a tour of France and Germany and will be using a mix of Aires, Stelplatz and regular sites. One other new idea we will be exploring with interest is the 'France Passion' (www.france-passion.com) network of vineyard and farm owners who offer free parking for RV's for up to twenty-four hours. To get the list of participating sites, you have to buy the 'Carnet des Invitations' book for twenty-seven Euros (£18.50). This gives you maps and details of over 840 wine growers and farmers who participate in the scheme. The only stipulation made is that you have to be completely self-sufficient (most of the sites provide fresh water and rubbish disposal, but do not have any other facilities). Obviously, they also hope that you may purchase some of their products (Wine, Fresh farm produce? Tricky decision). If all goes well, I'll post a report on what we find.


----------



## 98401 (Mar 29, 2006)

hi, motorway service areas in switzerland are ok ,even found 1 with hook up & water. italy is a bit different there ok for overnight ,but get real busy early evening with trucks that park anywhere, good campsites in greece even for a 36 ft rv , one on the island of kefalonia, sam, right on the beach, easy access, good for long stay.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

If EVERY RV owner were to place ALL or even half of the sites they have visited in their RV on the MHF's data base it would be terrific.......and if they would also attempt at using the Multimap mapping system to show the actual location of the site. =D> =D> 

The data base on MHF's I believe is unique I don't know of any other motorhome,caravanning or camping forum with anything similar.


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

*The European Big Pitch Guide*

Contrary to some members opinions, there is a European Big Pitch Guide specifically designed for American RV's.

However, not being a philanthropist, I have spent hundreds of hours on compiling the Guide so I am not prepared to give it away free.

If you are interested go to my website for further details.

www.the-big-pitch-guide.com

Dick


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

oooo, advertising! You're going to get your wrists slapped!


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

*Advertising*

Advertising - not at all - I am merely pointing out to some members who quoted quite specifically that no such book exists - that indeed a book does exist and where to find details.

Dick


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Advertising*



Moandick said:


> Advertising - not at all - I am merely pointing out to some members who quoted quite specifically that no such book exists - that indeed a book does exist and where to find details.
> 
> Dick


Hi Dick, I'm allowed to do it for you www.the-big-pitch-guide.com


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Good answer but here's the rule:

Advertising in the forums
NO advertising for commercial sites is allowed in the forums.

*This includes posting references to other sites that you have a personal commercial interest in. *

frustrating isn't it?


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

*Advertising*

So somebody makes a totally erroneous statement and I am not allowed to try and correct that statement - in any way, shape or form - simply because I wrote the book and therefore my answer is deemed to be advertising?

Dick


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Superk said:


> Good answer but here's the rule:
> 
> Advertising in the forums
> NO advertising for commercial sites is allowed in the forums.
> ...


But I'm allowed to do this


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

You may do that, but I couldn't possibly comment :wink:


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

The Big Pitch Guide has been mentioned many time on the fora, that is why we have bought a copy, and why I am writing this from a fabulous site in the Limousin reagion which got from the guide. All the other 3 sites so far this trip came from there as well.


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

DaMann said:


> The Big Pitch Guide has been mentioned many time on the fora, that is why we have bought a copy, and why I am writing this from a fabulous site in the Limousin reagion which got from the guide. All the other 3 sites so far this trip came from there as well.


Re the Big Pitch Guide do you have to pay for the UK guide AND the Europe wide guide or does the £36 get you both editions. The website doesn't make this too clear


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

*The Big Pitch Guide*

Hi Jim

There are two different 'Clubs' - one for the UK and one for Europe - it costs £36 to join each individual Club - that membership fee lasts 2 years, and the handbook (the BPG) for that particular Club comes free - as do the 3x6 monthly updates by snail mail and the BPG forum.

Incidentally as a result of the feedback I got from MHF members who visited the BPG website, I have had it completely re-vamped and added an RV Items 'sales' and 'wanted' section. I will leave the site open to all members for another month so that you can see the improvements, should you so wish. Username: AA888 password: bu54mpy

Now I'm in trouble again from the Mods, I suppose.  :evil:

Dick


----------

